# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين البحرين >  مرسوم بقانون رقم (22) لسنة 2000 بشأن الحضانة الأسرية

## هيثم الفقى

مرسوم بقانون رقم (22) لسنة 2000
بشأن الحضانة الأسرية

نحن سلمان بن حمد بن عيسى آل خليفة أمير دولة البحرين بالنيابة. 
بعد الاطلاع على الدستور، 
وعلى الأمر الأميري رقم (4) لسنة 1975، 
وعلى الأمر الأميري رقم (20) لسنة 2000، 
وعلى قانون الجنسية البحرينية الصادر عام 1963 المعدل بالمرسوم بقانون رقم (10) لسنة 1981، 
وعلى المرسوم بقانون رقم (6) لسنة 1970 بشأن تنظيم تسجيل المواليد والوفيات وتعديلاته، 
وعلى القانون رقم (11) لسنة 1975 بشأن جوازات السفر وتعديلاته، 
وعلى القانون رقم (2) لسنة 1975 بشأن البطاقة الشخصية وتعديلاته، 
وعلــى قانــون العقوبات الصادر بالمرسوم بقانون رقم (15) لسنة 1976 وتعديلاته، 
وعلى المرسوم بقانون رقم (17) لسنة 1976 بشأن الأحداث 1976، 
وعلى قانون الجمعيات والأندية الاجتماعية والثـقافية والهيئات الخاصة العاملة في ميدان الشباب والرياضة والمؤسســات الخاصــة الصــادر بالمرسوم بقانون رقم (21) لسنة 1989، 
وبناء على عرض وزير العمل والشئون الاجتماعية، 
وبعد أخذ رأي مجلس الشورى، 
وبعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء، 
رسمنا بالقانون الآتي: 
المادة الأولى
يقصــد بالحضانة الأسرية - في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون - تسليم طفل أو أكثر من الأطفال مجهولي الأب أو الأبوين أو الأيتام أو ممن تتشابه ظروفهم مع هؤلاء ويحتاجون لمن يرعاهم إلى أسرة بحرينية مسلمة بهدف إيوائهم وتوفير الرعاية الاجتماعية والصحية لهم وتحمل مسؤولية تـنشئتهم وفقاً للشروط الواردة في هذا القانون. 
المادة الثانية
يقصد بالأسرة الحاضنة - فــي تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون - الأسرة التي تتولى رعاية طفل حرم من أسرته الطبيعية أو حضانة من يحق له حضانته من أقاربه وذلك نيابة عن الدولة. 
المادة الثالثة
يشترط في الأسرة الحاضنة أن تتكون من زوجين صالحين ناضجين أخلاقياً واجتماعياً سالمين صحياً وعقلياً، وأن لا يقــل عمــر كــل منهما عن خمسة وعشرين عاماً ولا يتجاوز خمسين عاما، وأن يكونا حسني السيرة والسلوك ولم يحكم على أي منهما بعقوبة في جناية أو جنحة مخلة بالشرف أو الأمانة، أو الآداب العامة، وأن يكونا قادرين مالياً على تربية الطفل ورعايته. 
ويجوز استثناءً وفي حالة الضرورة التي تقدرها لجنة الحضانة الأسرية أن تكون الحضانة لامرأة غير متزوجة أو مطلقة أو أرملة أو غاب عنها زوجها غيبة منقطعــة، علــى أن لا يقل عمرها عن ثلاثين عاماً ولا يتجاوز الخمسة والأربعين عاماً. 
وللجنة الحضانة الأسرية أن تضيف شروطاً خاصة لضمــان مصلحـــة الطفــل ورعايتــه في هذه الحالات بما لا يتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون. 
ويجوز لوزير العمل والشئون الإجتماعية - بناءً على توصية لجنة الحضانة الأسرية - الاستثناء من الشروط المتقدمة متى كان ذلك في صالح الطفل المحتضن. 
المادة الرابعة
تشكل بقرار من وزير العمل والشئون الإجتماعية لجنة تسمى " لجنة الحضانة الأسرية " تختص بالإشراف على نظام الحضانة الأسرية، والتنسيق بين الجهات الإدارية العاملة في مجال رعاية الأطفال عامة، وغير ذلك من الاختصاصات التي يستوجبها تطبيق هذا القانون، وعلى الأخص الأمور التالية: 
أ - وضع سياسة عامة لنظام الحضانة الأسرية تكفل رعاية المحتضنين وتنشئتهم تنشئة سليمة وتوفير احتياجاتهم. 
ب - النظر في البحوث والدراسات والتوصيات التي تتعلق بمسائل الحضانة الأسرية. 
ج - قبول أو رفض طلبات راغبي الحضانة الأسرية. 
د - إلغاء قرارات الحضانة الأسرية. 
هـ - تنسيق خدمات الوزارة والجهات الإدارية الأخرى العاملة في ميدان رعاية الأطفال مجهولي الأب أو الأبوين، أو الأيتام أو ممن تتشابه ظروفهم مع هؤلاء ويحتاجون لمن يرعاهم. 
و - النظر في شئون من سبق احتضانهم عن غير طريق وزارة العمل والشئون الإجتماعية وتطبق في شأنهم أحكام هذا القانون. 
ز - تحديد الحاضن الأصلح في حالة انتهاء العلاقة الزوجية للأسرة الحاضنة. 
ويتضمن قرار تشكيل اللجنة تنظيم عملها والإجراءات التــي تتبعها ومكان انعقادها وكيفية إصدار قراراتها وتنفيذها. 
ح – إقرار إسم الطفل مجهول الأب أو الأبوين وفقاً للمادة السابعة من هذا القانون. 
ويتضمن قرار تشكيل اللجنة تـنظيم عملها والإجراءات التــي تتبعها ومكان انعقادها وكيفية إصدار قراراتها وتـنفيذها. 
ويجوز للجنة أن تستعين بمن تراه من الفنيين والمتخصصين دون أن يكون له حق التصويت. 
المادة الخامسة
يصـدر وزير العمل والشئون الإجتماعية - بناءً على توصية لجنة الحضانة الأسرية - قراراً بالشروط والأوضاع الخاصة بقبول طلب الحضانة أو رفضه وشروط والتزامات الأسرة الحاضنة وأحوال إلغاء الحضانة. 
المادة السادسة
يـُحظر على الأفراد والمؤسسات والهيئات الأهلية القيام بأي عمل يتعلق بالحضانة الأسرية، كما يُحظر على أي شخص أو أسرة القيام بحضانة طفل مجهول الأب أو الأبوين، دون اتباع القواعد والإجراءات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون. 
المادة السابعة
يكون للطفل مجهول الأب أو الأبوين، اسم رباعي كغيره من أفراد المجتمع بما يمنع من إحتمال إختلاط الأنســاب أو احتمــال نسبة الطفل المحتضن للأسرة الحاضنة. 
وتـقوم وزارة العمل والشئون الاجتماعية بتسجيل الطفل في الأوراق الرسمية، واستخراج شهـــادة ميلاد له، وأية أوراق ثبوتية أخرى وفقاً للنظام والقوانين المعمول بها. 
المادة الثامنة
لوزارة العمل والشئون الإجتماعية اتخاذ أية تدابير وقائية لحماية المحتضن حتى قبل صدور قرار من لجنة الحضانة الأسرية بشأنه، ولها في سبيل ذلك استلام المحتضن، ولا يجوز للحاضن الامتناع عن التســـليم. 
المادة التاسعة
يعاد المحتضن الذي ألغيت حضانته إلى وزارة العمل والشئون الإجتماعية، وعلى الحاضن تسليم المحتضن فور إخطاره بقرار إلغاء الحضانة. 
وعلى وزارة العمل والشئون الإجتماعية استكمال رعايتها للمحتضنين الذين عادوا إليها من الحاضنين لهم وذلك بما يحقق اندماجهم في المجتمع. 
المادة العاشرة
لوزارة العمل والشئون الاجتماعية حق الإشراف ومتابعة المحتضنين، ويستمر هذا الحق قائماً طوال فترة الحضانة ولحين بلوغ المحتضن سن الرشد القانوني. 
وتنظم إجراءات الإشراف والمتابعة بقرار من وزير العمل والشئون الإجتماعية بناءً على توصية لجنة الحضانة الأسرية. 
وتـقوم الوزارة بتـقديم الرعاية اللازمة بعد انتهاء الحضانة في الحالات التي تستدعي ذلك. 
المادة الحادية عشرة
لا يجوز للحاضن الرجوع على المحتضن بما يكون قد تم إنفاقه عليه من مبالغ أو غيرها خلال فترة حضانته له. 
المادة الثانية عشرة
مــع عــدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد يُنص عليها في قانون آخر، يُعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر وبغرامة لا تزيد على خمسمائة دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من يخالف أحكام هذا القانون والقرارات المنفذة له. 
ويعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من منع موظفي وزارة العمل والشئون الإجتماعية المختصين من القيام بواجباتهم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون أو القرارات المنفذة له. 
المادة الثالثة عشرة
تسري أحكام هذا القانون على حالات الحضانة الأسرية التي قررت قبل تاريخ العمل به، ويلغى كل نص يتعارض مع أحكامه. 
المادة الرابعة عشرة
يصدر وزير العمل والشئون الإجتماعية القرارات اللازمة لتنفيذ هذا القانون. 
المادة الخامسة عشرة
على الوزراء - كل فيما يخصه - تـنفيذ هذا القانون ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية. 


أمير دولة البحرين بالنيابة
سلمان بن حمد بن عيسى آل خليفة
صـــدر في قصر الرفاع: 
بتاريــخ 28 ربيع الثاني 1421 هـ 
الموافق 30 يوليـــــــــو 2000 م

----------

